# Elemental Designs A5 - 350 or Dual CSX 15's



## anox3 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am wanting to order a new sub on Monday. I have narrowed it down to these 2. I am looking for some advice from others that may have a similar listening area to mine. My living room and kitchen are of a open design. with 12 foot cathedral ceilings. My living room and kitchen are almost like 2 parallel rooms. The only thing that divides them are 2 support walls that are 5"x10'x39" at both ends. On the lower between them is a snack bar that is 10' long by 4 foot high by 39" above that is a upper row of cupboards that is also 10" long by 2 foot high and 30" deep. at both ends I have large entries into the kitchen.

Getting to cubic feet taking the highest points of the ceiling the living room where the sub would be put against the back wall measures 23'x15'x12' for a total of 4140 cubic feet. If i also calculate in the 2 walkways into the kitchen and the kitchen itself i have to add approx another 1500 cubic feet. for a total of 5640 cubic feet. Music would probably be 60% to Home Theater 40%

Will a A5-350 or a CSX 15 power this area at a somewhat decent level? and to make matters worse I have a 12 foot 3 piece sliding glass door against the north wall of the living room. I am not looking to be able to pressurize this area as it will probably be dam near impossible to do given the weird layout of these 2 rooms. But the only sub I currently have in this area is an old Velodyne CHT-10. That obviously is not doing the job. And I guess any of the four that I would add would be a drastic improvement. So in reality what would be a better purchase? For around the $800 mark.

2 CSX-15

1 A5-350

The rest of my system is as follows:

Denon AVR 889
2 Klipsch RF 82 Mains
1 Klipsch RC 52 Center
2 Klipsch RB 51 Side Surrounds
2 JBL E80 Northridge Rear Surrounds Also keep for 7 Channel Stereo and to help with a little bass at the rear.
1 Velodyne CHT-10 Subwoofer


Thanks for any help that anyone can provide that has been down this road before. I will also probably call Cadence and Elemental designs before I order.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

How much a are the dual CSX15's? How much is the A5-350?


----------



## anox3 (Jun 8, 2009)

The A5-350 is $800 shipped. Each CSX 15 is $399 shipped. Same price minus $2.
Just makes me wonder in a big room area if 2 of the 15" subs will sound better.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you made a decision yet? I think you would be better off with the 2 15's to help smooth out response but that's just me. If you got the ED what do you think?


----------

